# 10l Spindle Dead Center



## dlane (May 13, 2016)

Hi all , just wondering if anyone knows where I might find a dead center for my 10l spindle?. I have a face plate comming but am going to need a center for it. Can't remember ever seeing one.


----------



## Vladymere (May 13, 2016)

To run a dead center in your spindle you will need an adapter to go from the proprietary South Bend internal taper to a Morse taper.  These can be found at Miller machine and Fabrication http://millermachineandfabrication.com/9.htm.

Vlad


----------



## Andre (May 13, 2016)

South Bend 10" lathes have a #2 Morse Taper spindle when the adapter is used. Downloaded a PDF of their catalog online.


----------



## Vladymere (May 14, 2016)

The factory adapter was to a Morse #2.  You can buy adapters from Miller Machine and Fabrication in various sizes.  I think I purchased a number 3 Morse adapter for my 10L.

Vlad


----------



## aametalmaster (May 14, 2016)

A #4 MT dead center will work but the stick out is way too long. The adaptor Vladymere posted is the proper way...Bob


----------



## dlane (May 15, 2016)

So did SB make OE spindle centers , or adapters


----------



## aametalmaster (May 15, 2016)

Yes SB made the adaptors. http://www.wswells.com/data/parts/parts_17-S/album/slides/scan0004.html #205 and #260 on this parts sheet...Bob


----------

